# Microsoft confirms it will buy 'Minecraft' for $2.5 billion



## Shivam (Sep 15, 2014)

http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/15/6151477/microsoft-minecraft-mojang-acquisition

Dam... i'd be so happy if i had that kinda money

What do you guys think?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 15, 2014)

Notch had a ton of money to begin with.  Now he's just gotten a ton more!  

Good for him honestly  Also 2.5 Billion isn't small-fry (yeah Microsoft's total valuation is like 340 Billion but still, with the amount of people they're hiring and the cost of infrastructure, I'm pretty sure this wasn't an easy decision).


----------



## danielm (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't think this sale is totally unexpected, although I wasn't expecting it to be for 2.5 Billion. Notch hasn't been "into" Minecraft for a while, as his personal remarks mentioned, he stopped developing for it a while ago and has been staying on as a figure head. It is yet to be seen if Microsoft is the right fit for Mojang, but it does make sense and I, personally, respect Notch's decision (he has the majority share in Mojang) to sell.


----------



## Shivam (Sep 15, 2014)

Do you guys think they'll stop mine craft on other consoles and keep it on Xbox only?


----------



## MannDude (Sep 15, 2014)

Seems strange to me, as far as I know all memberships were lifetime. Seems like those who want to play Minecraft already have purchased it, so I'm curious how they plan to monetize it.

How will this impact the Minecraft hosts?


----------



## Shivam (Sep 15, 2014)

if i'm not mistaken @MannDude i think they are suing something, i'm not sure i read it somewhere like bukkitt and something else if i'm mistaken correct me.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 15, 2014)

Shivam said:


> if i'm not mistaken @MannDude i think they are suing something, i'm not sure i read it somewhere like bukkitt and something else if i'm mistaken correct me.


Who is suing who?


----------



## mojeda (Sep 15, 2014)

A bukkit developer DMCA'd the bukkit github/mojang because the bukkit developer included his code into the project using the GNU GPLv3 license I believe however mojang's server code is closed source and it conflicts with the license.

Mojang owns Bukkit, but they are still using that developer's code.


----------



## Wintereise (Sep 15, 2014)

Nein, meincrap.


----------



## KuJoe (Sep 15, 2014)

I heard that game is pretty fun. I might buy a copy now.


----------



## Dylan (Sep 15, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Seems strange to me, as far as I know all memberships were lifetime. Seems like those who want to play Minecraft already have purchased it, so I'm curious how they plan to monetize it.


Minecraft is today's LEGO -- there's really no bigger brand for kids today. [SIZE=13.63636302948px]Microsoft didn't buy a game, they bought a generation. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]Anyways $2.5 billion isn't much of a financial risk for Microsoft -- they make that much cash in about a month.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]I think Mojang made something like $300 million last year.[/SIZE]


----------



## KuJoe (Sep 15, 2014)

According to their website, 16,708,776 people have bought a copy of the game. At $26.95 per copy, that's a total of $450,301,513.20 in total income for however long the game has been available. I don't know if they sell other products or services, but $2.5 billion seems like too much for Minecraft UNLESS they are able to inject ads into game servers or create some sort of recurring income from those who have already bought the game.

Maybe giant public servers that rival WoW in terms of population? Maybe turning Minecraft into a social community? I dunno, but I'll probably pick up a copy and see where they take it.

EDIT: Left off a digit in the initial number of copies sold.


----------



## Dylan (Sep 16, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> $2.5 billion seems like too much for Minecraft UNLESS they are able to inject ads into game servers or create some sort of recurring income from those who have already bought the game.


Recommended reading on that:

http://www.polygon.com/2014/9/15/6153497/microsoft-minecraft-2-billion-deal


----------



## Shados (Sep 22, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> According to their website, 16,708,776 people have bought a copy of the game. At $26.95 per copy, that's a total of $450,301,513.20 in total income for however long the game has been available. I don't know if they sell other products or services, but $2.5 billion seems like too much for Minecraft UNLESS they are able to inject ads into game servers or create some sort of recurring income from those who have already bought the game.
> 
> Maybe giant public servers that rival WoW in terms of population? Maybe turning Minecraft into a social community? I dunno, but I'll probably pick up a copy and see where they take it.
> 
> EDIT: Left off a digit in the initial number of copies sold.



Minecraft Realms == recurring monthly payments for well-integrated, dead simple 'official' server hosting, more or less. Which is what they should have done from the start, really, and will no doubt make a ridiculous amount of money.


----------



## danielm (Sep 22, 2014)

Shados said:


> Minecraft Realms == recurring monthly payments for well-integrated, dead simple 'official' server hosting, more or less. Which is what they should have done from the start, really, and will no doubt make a ridiculous amount of money.


Realms is pretty bad and hasn't been nearly as successful as Mojang would have liked. Its hard convincing people to use a more expensive service that does mush less than any other server provider.


----------



## Shados (Sep 23, 2014)

danielm said:


> Realms is pretty bad and hasn't been nearly as successful as Mojang would have liked. Its hard convincing people to use a more expensive service that does mush less than any other server provider.


Never said it was good, just that they're likely to make money off of it, at least assuming they can get their shit together somewhat.


----------



## AlphaNine_Vini (Sep 23, 2014)

I loved that game. Hopefully microsoft will bring amazing upgrades to the game. Minecraft holds a huge market share.


----------



## BrianHarrison (Sep 24, 2014)

These valuations are just mind boggling. Never would have imagined Minecraft selling for $2.5 billion.


----------

